# Food Safety News - 07/20/2022 Dutch network highlights emerging food safety risks



## daveomak.fs (Jul 20, 2022)

Dutch network highlights emerging food safety risks​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 20, 2022 12:04 am
Consumer trends, ethylene oxide and risks posed by illegally imported meat were among many issues discussed by a Dutch network focused on emerging food safety risks. To identify new food safety risks from bacteria, viruses and chemicals as early as possible, so measures can be taken to protect human health, a group was created in... Continue Reading

EU reviews dairy safety controls in Poland and Netherlands​By News Desk on Jul 20, 2022 12:01 am
Two audits by the European Commission’s health and safety unit have looked at milk and dairy products in Poland and the Netherlands. A remote DG Sante audit, in March 2021 in Poland found the system was well-designed but a lack of training and internal audits weaken the effectiveness. Dairy products with traditional characteristics are sold... Continue Reading

California LGMA and STOP update “The Why Behind Food Safety” video​By News Desk on Jul 20, 2022 12:01 am
Ten years ago the California LGMA partnered with STOP Foodborne Illness to create a motivational training video for leafy greens producers. In May 2022, the California LGMA and STOP Foodborne Illness provided an update to the original video. The original video features the stories of two young women, Rylee Gustafson and Lauren Bush, who became... Continue Reading

FDA leader hiring affiliated foundation to review problems at food side of agency​By Coral Beach on Jul 19, 2022 04:12 pm
UPDATED — This version of this story includes quotes from Commissioner Robert Califf and U.S. Rep. Rosa Delauro. A shakeup of the chain of command at the FDA may be coming, but the beginning of the release of details is at least 60 working days away. FDA Commissioner Dr. Robert Califf told Food Safety News... Continue Reading

Muffins recalled because of plastic material​By News Desk on Jul 19, 2022 01:58 pm
Portland Specialty Baking LLC of Portland, OR, is recalling its Lemon Muffins because of plastic material in the product. The recalled muffins were distributed in Idaho, California and Oregon. The company did not provide any product photos. Recalled products: # Product Description Recall Number Classification Code Information Product Quantity Reason for Recall 1 Lemon Muffins,... Continue Reading


----------

